
Show HN: BroadcastChannel and LeaderElection to share data between browser tabs - realPubkey
https://github.com/pubkey/broadcast-channel
======
nodefury
Will this also work across browsers--say a user has a the same site open in
Safari/Firefox--can broadcast-channel connect the two instances?

